

Aprigo Pivots to the Cloud - Changes Name to CloudLock & Shares Insights - thankuz
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/04/06/aprigo-pivots-to-the-cloud-changes-name-to-cloudlock/

======
ascendant
"Pivots to the Cloud". My head hurts.

